# My homemade .999 bars



## stihl88 (May 24, 2011)

Here are a few bars Ive made recently after refining Silver to .999 You can see the before and afters after i polished the surface and stamped the bullion bars. A big thanks must go to Kadriver for inspiring me to make these bars and GSP's wonderful Ebook.


----------



## dcurzon (May 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## piccolim (May 24, 2011)

very nice, well done!


----------



## SweetGold (Jun 2, 2011)

Really gorgeous! 

Hmm...how come the bottom bar in the second photo looks so golden?


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 2, 2011)

SweetGold said:


> Really gorgeous!
> 
> Hmm...how come the bottom bar in the second photo looks so golden?



I'm thinking it _is_ gold.


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments lads, indeed it is a 48g chunk of Gold in the mix. 
I should be doing a whole swag more of these little 1 Oz bars soon. I'll sell a few on Ebay if i need the funds but would really love to hand some down to my children. Wouldn't it be great to see Silver prices as high as what Gold is now in 20-30 years time and have your children or grandchildren say look what my dad/grandfather made 30 years ago. I know a couple of kilos isn't much but it would still be a good investment to hold on to. Silver is just as important as what Gold or even Plastic is in electronics...

I'm thinking of playing around and making a small logo stamp similar to the one in the picture here with some small dots with an X stamped in the center which would represent X marks the spot in the sand (Like lost Treasure) :roll:


----------



## SweetGold (Jun 3, 2011)

stihl88 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments lads, indeed it is a 48g chunk of Gold in the mix.



Sweet! Is it 24K? It looks somewhat dark in that picture...

I think the idea of passing it onto your children is marvelous. I can almost see the sparkling in their wide gazing eyes...


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol... They will be sparkling alright!

That bar is 24k.


----------

